
A Mind Is Born by LFT *256Bytes* (C64) - aw3c2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdaMbGPEXV8
======
winestock
This is a duplicate. The other discussion links to a detailed walk-through of
the code by the author.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14160975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14160975)

